# Newborn Puppy Pictures!



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Our "A" Litter has finally arrived! 7 little pups, 3 boys and 4 girls Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, what little charmers! Makes me want a pup all over again!! I'm sure they are all spoken for .... I love puppy breath







but I do remember those razor sharp teeth!! LOL


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Whoa they have pink shnozzes! Never seen that before, interesting, will the color change to black as they get older?
Adorable babies and congrats on the litter!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the A's!!
Mom looks tuckered out, 7 is a good number.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

They are so cute, there eys are all closed!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdWhoa they have pink shnozzes! Never seen that before, interesting, will the color change to black as they get older?


Some other breeders said that can happen and they should change to black as they grow. Both parents have good dark pigment, so I would be very surprised if they didn't.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

eyes and ears will be closed for another week anyway. I do not think there is anything to worry about the pink noses. 

Are they all black and tan or is that last little dude solid?

Nice pictures.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

They are all black and tan. Izzy's doing great as a first time mom. She was a little clumsy at first, but she's figuring it out.

That last picture, pink girl, she's gonna have an attitude!


----------

